# CA's root certificates



## ccc (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi

I have FreeBSD 8.3. Does anyone know where exactly CA's root certificates are stored? On Linux for example they are in: /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/*.


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably from the port security/ca_root_nss. Then it will be in /usr/local/share/certs.


----------



## ccc (Jun 7, 2013)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> Probably from the port security/ca_root_nss. Then it will be in /usr/local/share/certs.



I'm not sure, if this is what I really want. If I install security/ca_root_nss from ports then I have in /usr/local/share/certs just one certificate. Normally, an internet browser needs many more CA root certificates.


----------



## kpa (Jun 7, 2013)

It's all those root (and it think some intermediates too) certificates combined into one file and it's enough to verify any certificate the browser may be presented by a https site. Linux distros tend to split that file into many individual certificate files for slightly faster access.


----------



## ccc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry, you're right. I didn't check this file before.
One more reason that Unix is not Linux.


----------

